# new woma enclosure



## driftoz (Apr 28, 2011)

hi im going to start making my dual bay woma enclosure this weekend i was just wondering what the minimum height for an enclosure for an adult NT woma should be ?
im planning on making them about 500mm high? would this be ok complete enclosures will be 1800mm long and about 500mm high and 600mm deep each stacked on top of each other.

thanks peter





here are some plans i made up on Google Sketch Ive already bought the wood to make the outside part cost me $160 so far im going to just use the white wooden sheets for the inside enclosures to save a bit of cash and i think it will look brighter with the lights. the fronts of the enclosures with the white wood will have the choc brown iron strips added too so no bare wood is seen from the front. The enclosures will also beable to slide out if needed for travel or anything else.


----------



## driftoz (May 8, 2011)

well i started some of my new woma enclosure today here are a couple pics, and a sketch of the 2nd part of the enclosure im going to make to make to slide into the shelves


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 8, 2011)

look forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## driftoz (May 8, 2011)

thank you and so do i, hopefully it turns out straight lol my work bench is a couple stacks of tires  this things so big i think im going to need to assemble it in my bedroom lol


----------



## yommy (May 8, 2011)

Im in the process of planning a new design for alll my woma caging not going any higher then 450mm high as any higher is a vertical waste imo for this species.
How easy is google sketch to use? looks like a goog tool


----------



## Squinty (May 9, 2011)

I am also only going 450mm high with my woma vivs. Looking at running heat panels aswell. Maybe.


----------



## J-A-X (May 9, 2011)

Nice to see you putting your free time to some good use driftoz, and its SOOOOOO much cheaper than buying them....

cant wait to see the final results.


----------



## yommy (May 9, 2011)

Squinty said:


> I am also only going 450mm high with my woma vivs. Looking at running heat panels aswell. Maybe.


 
heat box's are the best imo and work so well with womas - another top solar 17 idea. though panels would work really well at that hieght, though if you banked them they can heat the cage floor above....


----------



## driftoz (May 9, 2011)

yommy said:


> heat box's are the best imo and work so well with womas - another top solar 17 idea. though panels would work really well at that hieght, though if you banked them they can heat the cage floor above....


 apparently with the heat pannels im getting i think they dont put much heat through the top of the panel ( not 100% sure ) so enclosure above should be fine plus ill have 3x 16mm thick layers of wood between the heat panel and next enclosure floor lol


----------



## Chris1 (May 9, 2011)

my heat panels claim they dont output much heat thru the top, but while the junglesbasking spots are at 32.4C 10cms below the panel, the sand in the amyae enclosure above them is between that and 35C. Thats thru 4cms of wood and 2-3cms of sand.

which is definatley way less than if i were to test the actual panel,...but its still a decent amount of heat.


----------



## yommy (May 9, 2011)

my bank ATM has all the panels on one side and i have that heat area segregated from the cool end. Though with my next design i want to offset cage design, so don't want the cool end above recieving heat from the panel. Like i said with the heat hides for the womas i don't have that issue


----------



## melluvssnakes (May 11, 2011)

yommy said:


> heat box's are the best imo and work so well with womas - another top solar 17 idea. though panels would work really well at that hieght, though if you banked them they can heat the cage floor above....



Can someone explain a heat box to me. Not sure I know what you're talking about


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 11, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> Can someone explain a heat box to me. Not sure I know what you're talking about


 
My version is a heat mat incorporated into the lid of the hide as per crappy pic attached. I have Bredl's & womas using this.
The lid of the hide also has grooves routed in so I can also use heat cord instead of a heatmat if I wanted to, there is a sheet of perspex screwed on top. 
I borrowed the basic idea from setups like Baden & Yommy have, also Dickyknee (although his are more of a heat panel than heat box).


----------



## driftoz (May 11, 2011)

yeah was tempted to try make one of them but having to remove the box with wires and stuff for cleaning i didn't like the idea


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 11, 2011)

Nah it's not too bad, if I need to, all I do is remove 8 screws & lift off the perspex & heat mat, very quick & easy using a cordless driver.


----------



## sookie (May 11, 2011)

I just have Jeffrey on his heatpad under a big hollow log i found him in a mates woodpile.is this kinda like the heatbox idea?is it okay for Jeffrey,he has his cool end and his heatpad/log end.i know the themometres are somwhere buried in his bedding,he does that alot,hide stuff,including himself a bit.lol.
And they do need more ground space than height,that's what i thought.
thanks.


----------



## yommy (May 11, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> Can someone explain a heat box to me. Not sure I know what you're talking about


 
looking good there sock puppet. IMO for womas they are the ducks nutz 
Lots more pics in my profile album but here's what i run. 
they can bask on top or gain heat in the actual hide as heat matt is sitting on pegboard.


----------



## python_dan89 (May 12, 2011)

awesome idea yommy


----------

